# Wanna learn a simple, tasty blues solo?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm trying some different difficulty levels in videos, so this one was intended for beginner/early intermediate. Of course, some say this is too hard for a beginner because of bends and double-stops. Maybe I'll make an even easier solo with less note embellishing. In the end, what I find interesting is that many tell me they like easy lessons like this, yet I get very few comments on videos like these.

So, I'll try a more challenging solo next time, with faster lines. Perhaps an advanced after that, to see what the response is. I just try to help players of all capabilities to improve and have fun. Let me know if you have any feedback.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

How did I miss this one?
I love your little lick videos!

I'm at work, but after watching the intro I'm looking forward to learning it. My "slow hand" skill is lacking. Not a lot of blues at 180bpm


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Great video man!!
Nice easy little slick riffs, you lay them out really nice. If you didn't have the tab up on the channel I would complain... but you do 

An overlay in the video would make it amazing if we are trying to be critical, but your visual explanations work as well, not to mention you pace it well. 

The riffs themselves are rather elementary for me personally, so I cannot really say how "beginner" centric it is for me, but I do know you explain them very well. I got them on your first run down. Now I will add them to my happy list of riffs from you


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks Mark!


Don't worry, the tribute tracks will be coming soon


----------

